# ADA signage question



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2014)

Would you allow this modification to an ADA parking sign? It meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 24, 2014)

Show us the sign or a link


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=handicap+fishing&tbm=isch&imgil=Stm60ZCcKehIfM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQ4eWyzO_9_83l7oqKgM2ywVTpxT6tNylOvuuKk7DqPLnXszkhz%253B287%253B300%253BNI_aD6dnkBXY8M%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fcatdaddy.ca%25252Fhandicapped-fishing-wheelchair-friendly-fishing&source=iu&tbs=simg:CAESWhpYCxCwjKcIGjwKOggBEhSlB54H3wbEBroHxgbFBt4GuQe-Bhog-4aluviUfMbQR4nXqFVTaN-mVlpa39maxwhWfKPVdUsMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgT1s1IfDA&usg=__e-TBHOYiqXMMaLJ7c2bs0yBNJrc%3D&sa=X&ei=xYEwU4vhEOOiyAGR24HYAw&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAg#facrc=_&imgrc=Stm60ZCcKehIfM%253A%3BNI_aD6dnkBXY8M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcatdaddy.ca%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F01%252Fhandicappedfisherman-287x300.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcatdaddy.ca%252Fhandicapped-fishing-wheelchair-friendly-fishing%3B287%3B300

 the one with the fishing pole and fish


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2014)

Only at the pier,

I don't want people fishing on my numbers


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Only at the pier


 Or lake


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2014)

I might even accept this one, being that they are unregulated


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2014)

They want to use it on the parking spaces for a restaurant


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Fish on the pole yes, cute.

The second one, no, not cool.


----------



## conarb (Mar 25, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Fish on the pole yes, cute.The second one, no, not cool.


Why, not politically correct?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> They want to use it on the parking spaces for a restaurant


No I would not. Parking signs are regulated signage


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> They want to use it on the parking spaces for a restaurant


Same as Mark graphics and wording is regulated

Now if on non handicap spaces do not see why not


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2014)

502.6 Identification. Parking space identification signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1.

703.7.2.1 International Symbol of Accessibility. The International Symbol of Accessibility shall comply with Figure 703.7.2.1.






Pictogram that shows the simplified profile of a person seated in a wheelchair.

Figure 703.7.2.1 International Symbol of Accessibility

This is the International Symbol of Accessibility, this is what is required at a parking space.

Would they be sued, probably not, But I pay for E & O insurance, as a licensed Architect.

You maybe protected by your jurisdiction


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Note: No outline border added/required.

3 x 3 field, border is additional. (Does the code language actually imply the dimension of the ISA as opposed to the field?)

Some may sue you if 3 x 3 to outside edge of border (picky? but technically incorrect)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 25, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Note: No outline border added/required. 3 x 3 field, border is additional. (Does the code language actually imply the dimension of the ISA as opposed to the field?)
> 
> Some may sue you if 3 x 3 to outside edge of border (picky? but technically incorrect)


Are you talking signage? pavement Marking?

And under what code/standard?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2014)

MH, pavement marking, CBC 11B & Pictogram you show above


----------



## Frank (Mar 25, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> They want to use it on the parking spaces for a restaurant


Not for retaraunt, specific symbol shown.  Would be ok for access route to accessible fishing areas.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Unique take on a "wayfinding sign". Could I then substitute a bucking bronco for a Rodeo or bowling pins for an alley?


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/funny-handicap-parking-sign.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Note: No outline border added/required. 3 x 3 field, border is additional. (Does the code language actually imply the dimension of the ISA as opposed to the field?)
> 
> Some may sue you if 3 x 3 to outside edge of border (picky? but technically incorrect)


For those without access to the CBC

11B-S02.6.4.1 The parking space shall be marked with

an International Symbol of Accessibility complying

with Section 11B-703.7.2.1 in white on a blue background

a minimum 36 inches wide by 36 inches high


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got in contact with ADAAG and they did not see a problem with it since the requirement has been met, course they would not put it in writing. Sounds like when I call ICC. l


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Finally got in contact with ADAAG and they did not see a problem with it since the requirement has been met, course they would not put it in writing. Sounds like when I call ICC. l


How can you talk to the " ADAAG"? Do you know what ADAAG means?


----------



## Fort (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish the ISA could be updated a little, this one is great: http://accesssymbol.com/


----------



## mark handler (Mar 28, 2014)

Fort said:
			
		

> I wish the ISA could be updated a little, this one is great: http://accesssymbol.com/


It can but remember that the ISA is an international symbol. We cannot even ratify an international treaty on accessibility.  How can we now go to the international community and ask them to modify the symbol that we won't endorse.


----------



## conarb (Mar 28, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It can but remember that the ISA is an international symbol. We cannot even ratify an international treaty on accessibility.  How can we now go to the international community and ask them to modify the symbol that we won't endorse.


What are we supposed to be "citizens of the world"?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> How can you talk to the " ADAAG"? Do you know what ADAAG means?


Yes I know what ADAAG stands for

Okay I stand corrected again for not using the proper  names

Google adaag 2010 and you will find

http://www.access-board.gov/index.php







[h=1]UNITED STATES ACCESS BOARD[/h]_Advancing Full Access and Inclusion for All_


1331 F Street NW, Suite 1000

Washington, DC 20004-1111


Voice: (202) 272-0080 or (800) 872-2253

TTY: (202) 272-0082 or (800) 993-2822

Fax: (202) 272-0081


----------



## mark handler (Mar 31, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> What are we supposed to be "citizens of the world"?


Follow the code.  It is specific.  You shall use the iSA.

 Not to alter it with the latest stylish version.

Would you be sued if you used the new version, almost definitely not, but it does not meet the letter of the code.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 31, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Yes I know what ADAAG stands for Okay I stand corrected again for not using the proper  names
> 
> Google adaag 2010 and you will find
> 
> ...


TheADAAG no longer exists. There was never a ADAAG2010 .

The ADAAG was replaced with the ADASAD 2010.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm with Frank, the sign would be ok showing an access route for fishing but not for the restaurants funny's. I would advise them to be carefully, there could be a citizen that would take offense to that type of humor!

Remeber someone posted here that a business was being sued because the parking spot stripes were not the correct width.

pc1


----------

